# One magic moment creates multi award-winning beauty



## AmberGriffin (Sep 19, 2016)

The picture is of Alayna Ng, professional ballerina from New Zealand.

<Link removed>


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 19, 2016)

I like your concept.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome to TPF Amber; unfortunately TPF rules prohibit the posting of "bait" links.  As I'm sure you can appreciate, we don't want TPF to become a haven for people posting links to their own site and not contributing to the community.  You're welcome to post the article, in its entirety, in the 'Articles of Interest' forum, or the appropriate gallery.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 1, 2016)

good to earn many awards


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful imagery, welcome to the forum, hope you find time to share your skills and experience with us.


----------

